# Id please



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Would anyone know what the name of this one is Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like Hygrophila corymbosa "siamensis"


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Now how good are you at grasses lol Bought some with no labels have no idea what they are lol.


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*plant Id*

Hi Pat I agree those are Hygro corymbosa, if you let them grow out of the tank they will develop hundreds of tiny blue flowers, it is quite pretty but it makes a mess when they fall off.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

zenkeri said:


> Hi Pat I agree those are Hygro corymbosa, if you let them grow out of the tank they will develop hundreds of tiny blue flowers, it is quite pretty but it makes a mess when they fall off.


 Thanks Put they will have a hard time getting threw the glass lol


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*opened canopy*

I had an opened canopy before got tired of finding dried fish and shrimps on the floor. One of the shrimps made it halfway across the basement, now everything is covered. Miss the flowers though.


----------

